# Do I need instant cake?



## dpc (Sep 5, 2005)

I upgraded my series 1 5 years ago or so and I used MFStools to do my upgrade. Now I want to upgrade my series 2 with a 500gb drive do I need different software? I have not really kept up on this stuff.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

If you have the factory drive that came with the series 2 then you can easily copy that image to the new larger drive using MFStools. If for some reason it won't copy and if you can't locate an image for it then yes Instantcake would be the next step.


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

You might want to try WinMFS, if you prefer Windows to Linux.

No need for InstantCake if you have the working original HD, but download the latest version of whichever software you decide to use.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You at least probably need a new boot CD. Your 5 year old one will probably not be LBA48 aware, so will only see 137 GB of the drive.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2005)

Where / what boot cd should I use?

Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Just the free LBA48 one mfslive.org.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

dpc said:


> Where / what boot cd should I use?
> 
> Thanks


Here is a link to the Free LBA48 CD that will support your model:

MFStools Boot CD

We are working on getting this thread re-stuck so it is easier to find.

Lou


----------

